# Playseat Evolution Black vs Speedmaster V2.0 Black Edition



## Mayday1980 (11. November 2013)

Hallo

ich will mir nen Playseat holen. Bis jetzt sind mir die beiden oberen ins Auge gefallen weil die ungefähr die Preisklasse haben (ca 300Euro) die ich ausgeben will.
Hatte mir ein Playseat von FK geholt was aber der letzte Müll ist. Konnte es noch nicht mal zusammen bauen und deswegen geht es jetzt zurück.

Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit den beiden gemacht?

Wichtig ist mir:
stabil (bin nur 1,76groß bring aber ca 105kg auf die Waage)
leicht zu verstauen bzw demontieren, da ich es im Wohnzimmer an der PS3 und im Büro am PC nutzen möchte bzw halt wenn Besuch kommt leicht wegräumen kann. Sprich das beste wäre, wenn man es teilen könnte.

Als Lenkrad kommt das Fanatec Porsche GT3 V2 mit den Clubsportpedalen zum Einsatz.
Das Playseat von Fanatec fällt leider wegen des Preises raus.

Hab gerade gesehen das Fanatec jetzt auch was günstiges im Angebot hat. Kennt jemand das          	CSL Seat?


----------



## gh0st76 (11. November 2013)

Der CSL Seat ist der Rhino Seat. Einfach mal nach Tests googeln. Soll nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## Mayday1980 (12. November 2013)

über den Rhino Seat kann ich nicht viel finden.
Habt ihr evtl mal den Link wo ich was drüber finden kann?


----------



## gh0st76 (12. November 2013)

https://www.lfsforum.net/showthread.php?p=697275

Ein Test von einem User aus dem Forum. Gibt aber auch zu dem Fanatec CSL Tests. Aber guck dir nur nicht den von der PCGHW an.


----------



## Jor-El (12. November 2013)

Ich würde darauf achten, dass das Rig keinen Mittelsteg im Fußraum hat. Wird dann arg nervig für Heel&Toe usw.

Race Star

Die Jungs von InsideSimRacing testen auch fast jeden verfügbaren Sitz.


----------



## 1awd1 (14. November 2013)

Lass die Finger von dem Fertigschrott. Bau dir nen Alurig, das ist superstabil, individuell anpassbar und fast grenzenlos erweiterbar. Die Basis meines Rigs kostet auch nur knapp über 300€ mit Sitz und ist tausendmal besser als jeder Playseat oder vergleichbares. Bei www.motedis.de gibt es nen fertig zusammengestellten Bausatz, dazu irgendwo nen einfachen Sitz kaufen und fertig.


----------



## Mayday1980 (15. November 2013)

@ 1awd1 kann den Bausatz nicht finden. Hast evtl mal nen Link dazu?


----------



## 1awd1 (15. November 2013)

Mayday1980 schrieb:


> @ 1awd1 kann den Bausatz nicht finden. Hast evtl mal nen Link dazu?



Bin nur mobil im Netz zur Zeit und kann grad keine links hier reinkopieren. Geh eunfach auf motedis.de, dann auf "friends of". Da tauchen dann die verschiedenen Alurigs auf. Wenn du es nicht findest, dann sag bescheid, heut abend sitz ich wieder an nem richtigen PC und kann dir den link schicken.


----------



## Mayday1980 (15. November 2013)

ok, danke hab ich gefunden


----------



## 1awd1 (15. November 2013)

Mayday1980 schrieb:


> ok, danke hab ich gefunden



Kein Problem. Wenn du noch Fragen hast, melde dich einfach.


----------



## Mayday1980 (15. November 2013)

von der Optik gefällt mir das System von motedis nicht. hat irgendwas von fischertechnik


----------



## 1awd1 (15. November 2013)

wenn man sich den playseat oder Speedmaster genauer anguckt, dann sehen die auch nur nach selbstgebaut aus.  für hübsch taugt also beides nicht.  aber bevor man sich so nen Klappergestell für teuer Geld kauft, dann doch lieber gleich was anständiges. bei den Profilen kannst du irgendwann auch mal erweitern (Tastaturhalterung, Halter für shifter oder Monitor usw). Außerdem sind die  Einstellmöglichkeiten auch viel besser als bei den Fertigdingern. würde mir das an deiner Stelle genau überlegen, soviel Geld für nen wackeligen playseat auszugeben.


----------



## Mayday1980 (15. November 2013)

wie schwer ist das standart Seat den?


----------



## 1awd1 (15. November 2013)

eine genaue Gewichtsangabe kann ich nicht machen. Meins wird einige Kilo auf die Waage bringen, da die gesamte Hardware da mit dran hängt aber nur Rig und Sitz mit Lenkrad sollte zumindest mit Rollen gut bewegt werden können.


----------



## Andregee (22. November 2013)

Ich nutze einen Speedmaster, der ist schon recht solide duch die Rahmenkonstruktion, da verwindet sich so schnell auch nichts. Nur eine Schwäche hat das Ding, wenn man das Lenkrad zu sich ranzieht, biegen sich die unteren Rohre durch und man hebt die ganze Konstruktion an. Das ist aber nicht wirklich praxisrelevant. Dennoch ist Konstruktion lang nicht so wackelig wie vom Playseat, ich habe noch den alten als ersatz stehen, die Wheelhalterung konnte 20cm schwingen, so das ich das ganze mittel Seitenstreben verstärkt habe.
Dennoch würde ich AWD beipflichten, lieber das ALurig zu kaufen, man ist einfach flexibler und das ganze ist extrem torsionssteif. Darum kaufe ich mir auch nie wieder so ein Fertigding, ich habe die nur günstig geschossen, von daher war es mir egal, aber 300 Euro würde ich dafür nicht investieren.


----------

